# Nettoyage d'écran d'un PB...



## MacDavid (26 Mai 2005)

... Vous faites comment, vous ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## mickeyclub (26 Mai 2005)

Iclean Monster et le petit torchon doux filé avec, c'est parfait.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2005)

Exactement et en plus il y a deux petits flacons livrés avec :love:


----------



## iDiot (26 Mai 2005)

Pour le moment j'utilise un bete chiffon tout doux  Mais je compte tester l'iClean dès que je peux... mais en attendant je me compte de mon chiffon...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mai 2005)

Vous n'avez pas, par hasard, une solution de grand-mère complétement gratuite?


----------



## iDiot (26 Mai 2005)

Ben un chiffon c'est presque gratuit non?  Sinon... tu peux tjs essayer de cracher sur ton écran et de frotter avec ta main... la c'est totalement gratos  Par contre je ne te garantis pas le resultat voulu


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2005)

Certaines salives sont corrosives :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mai 2005)

moi j'y vais à l'alcool à 90 ou a l'éther en fonction de ce que j'ai sous la main


----------



## Macounette (26 Mai 2005)

une lingette spéciale de nettoyage pour ordinateur. 
Par contre faites gaffe à la marque, certaines laissent des traces sur l'écran...


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> moi j'y vais à l'alcool à 90 ou a l'éther en fonction de ce que j'ai sous la main



CE n'est pas le Bar ici, merci de rester dans un cadre d'entraide...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> CE n'est pas le Bar ici, merci de rester dans un cadre d'entraide...



je ne comprends pas tout a ton post là .... :hein: !!!!!! 
je nettoie vraiement mon ecran comme ca.
ou sinon aussi avec de l'eau et un chiffon en microfibres.


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2005)

Pardon, j'ai pris ton post pour de l'ironie, sachant que netoyer son ecran avec de l'alcool à 90° ou de l'ether est comment dire... suicidaire pour ta dalle....

Ce sont des produits beaucoup trop fort pour les ecrans LCD, un conseil, ne le fait plus


----------



## Tox (27 Mai 2005)

Ne JAMAIS employer de produit contenant de l'alcool sur la surface d'une dalle LCD !!!

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il existe des produits spéciaux pour les LCD ; produits ressemblant d'ailleurs à ceux vendus pour les lunettes optiques.


----------



## tedy (27 Mai 2005)

bas moi perso je mettrai pas du produit pour les lunettes sur un de mes ecrans LCD...  

Préfrère mettre des sous dans un netoyant spécial que de risquer de foutre en lair une dalle


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas moi perso je mettrai pas du produit pour les lunettes sur un de mes ecrans LCD...
> 
> Préfrère mettre des sous dans un netoyant spécial que de risquer de foutre en lair une dalle




Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, une 20 éne d'Euros par an dans un produit spècial n'est pas un surplus sur une machine à plus de 2000 Euros...


----------



## Tox (27 Mai 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas moi perso je mettrai pas du produit pour les lunettes sur un de mes ecrans LCD...
> 
> Préfrère mettre des sous dans un netoyant spécial que de risquer de foutre en lair une dalle



Encore faut-il faire gaffe à tous les produits qui clament haut et fort qu'ils sont spéciaux . Il faut surtout faire appel à son sens critique et vérifier que le produit que tu choisis est sans alcool. Il n'est pas rare de voir des produits qui nettoient soi-disant tous les types d'écrans...


----------



## Tox (27 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, une 20 éne d'Euros par an dans un produit spècial n'est pas un surplus sur une machine à plus de 2000 Euros...



J'ai dû mal m'exprimer : si on vise un usage économique, un produit non agressif (type lingette sans alcool pour lunettes) peut faire l'affaire ; on trouve d'ailleurs de nombreux témoignages d'utilisateurs. Si par contre, tu cherches la perfection, Radtech distribue le top des produits de nettoyage... Le prix est bien entendu différent...


----------



## Dancert (3 Juin 2005)

euh trois fois j'ai utilisé du produit à vitre pour netoyer l'écran de mon PB, depuis je le trouve... jaune! Avec tous ce que vous racontez vous me faite peur!!  3 malheureuse petites fois surfirait à jaunire mon écran??


----------



## chagregel (3 Juin 2005)

Oui, si ton produit contenait de l'alcool, il a tout simplement brulé le plastique qui recouvre la dalle.

Ce n'est pas contre toi mais une tendance assez généralisée, *RTFM !!!!!* * 











_*Read The Fucking Manual..._


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

On ne le répétera jamais assez : chiffon doux non pelucheux (la microfibre, c'est parfait). On évite aussi le sopalin ©, trop abrasif, ça raye !!! 
Si c'est vraiment sale on ajoute un peu d'eau douce : eau déminéralisée, ou au pire de la Volvic (si, j'vous assure, c'est une des seules eaux non calcaire !) 

Le reste, c'est bon pour les autres, pas pour votre précieux  

Et ça ne coûte rien de se laver les mains de temps en temps :rose:


----------



## Dancert (3 Juin 2005)

ah! bah j'ai plus qu'à racheter un PowerBook !


----------



## redelap (3 Juin 2005)

J'utilise un chiffon doux, mouillé et très serré pour qu'il soit juste humide..
ça enlève les "chiures de mouche" et/ou les traces d'éternuements soudains et violents.. (beurk..)


----------



## vincmyl (3 Juin 2005)

Ou les traces de gras apres avoir mangé des Curly :love:


----------



## Dancert (4 Juin 2005)

Immonde!


----------

